

The AKS Primality Test - brg
http://terrytao.wordpress.com/2009/08/11/the-aks-primality-test/

======
sid0
I've had the privilege of being taught an introductory algorithms course, and
later a course on cryptology, by Dr. Agrawal. He's a great person to talk to
and to reason out problems with.

